# Hive frames holder/perch



## dtompsett (Feb 2, 2010)

Good idea!


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Excellent! Around here, from the suppliers, they are about $15.00 to $20.00 but they're connected. Was there some weight or load bearing information with the hooks?


----------



## rand (Nov 14, 2009)

There were no weight or load bearing information with the hooks
but the soldering seems to me very strong and the weight spread also
over the hive itself.

Tomorrow i will do another inspection and tell you if there was any weight load problem.

We have here real winter with three very cold and rainy days and nights.
since i stopped feeding two weeks ago, i hope my wifes will not starve
and feed me in the spring. 

I got some courage (or stupidity ), bought 4 more hives and going to buy next week, 3 packages of 5 frames each (brood, honey and queens). 
I feel much more confident and hope it is not too fast for green beekeeper like me. 

"We would accomplish many more things if we did not think of them as impossible."


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Those frame holders look nice. Good job.

_I feel much more confident and hope it is not too fast for green beekeeper like me. _

You will never know unless you try, and you will always regret it if you don't try.

I would not encourage taking out a loan to finance your purchases.

Also, I would add a word of caution for adding more hives. I don't know how many hives your desert location can support. (Ask local beekeepers how many hives they are able to have in one desert location.) You may want to consider keeping hives in more than one yard.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

I have been wanting to get some of those hangers for frames myself, but I didn't want to pay the high price in the bee supply catalogs, thought I would make my own, but now I might not have to after all. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## rand (Nov 14, 2009)

I just came back from the field.
After very dry three years, we already past the average yearly rain amount and this couse a great blooming that i see as great opportunity for spring developing.

Mabye after this great winter i will have to wait another three years !, so
i will give a try for spliting as many as i can this season, getting to something like 12-14 hives, amount that my present yard can handle.

Randi


----------



## budduh (Jun 29, 2008)

Looks like a great idea. What are they called/what section of the store are they in. Thanks


----------



## rand (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't know the word in english and the dictionary give me "shoeing" , but it's the section that deals with all the smalll iron stuff that carpenters using for building shelfs, connections between doors and cabinet wall (axes), hooks, etc....


----------



## CentralPAguy (Feb 8, 2009)

Just curious if they were stainless steel. Was the "Home Center" that you referred to as having these, was it an orange store or a blue store.  Thanks.


----------



## Hillbillenigma (Jul 22, 2009)

Being the new Beek - I appreciate this tip. Worth looking into as I have wondered about the Frame Holder/Perch. 

Thanks.


----------

